# Citizen



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

Doesn't seem much love on here for Citizen watches..... as a newbie, i was thinking one could be my first purchase as I'm attracted to the reliability of an eco drive and atomic accuracy..... but is there something i should know as to why they don't seem that popular? Are they too high-street?


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Challengechappers said:


> Doesn't seem much love on here for Citizen watches..... as a newbie, i was thinking one could be my first purchase as I'm attracted to the reliability of an eco drive and atomic accuracy..... but is there something i should know as to why they don't seem that popular? Are they too high-street?


They are popular,good value and decent quality for the price. Some look a lot better than others though.

Tony


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Citizen make some wonderful watches, generally I prefer their style to Seiko`s :wink2:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Citizen make some wonderful watches, generally I prefer their style to Seiko`s :wink2:


citizen have some great watches in tune with all popular makes . over the yearsi have had dozens and have never let me down ........taffyman :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i think thay are very well made for the money i have had lots and never had any go wrong.all the best woody77.two off my favs.


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi i think thay are very well made for the money i have had lots and never had any go wrong.all the best woody77.two off my favs.


Thanks guys. Woody, that second one is a real beauty! What model is that btw? I have had someone offer me a Citizen Promaster Carbon JY0075-54E, which is only a few months old and at a greatly reduced price so pondering whether to keep or sell it, not 100% convinced i like it's looks... and it's very early days in my collecting so was hoping to not blow the budget. I am very attracted to reliability and good timing tho!


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Just thought I would show off my two eco-drives.

First off is the AV-0031 which is the nicest d**n watch I have ever owned. It is excellent value and really is very, very nice. Accuracy is absolutely superb too. Downside is that you are stuck with the bracelet unless you go down the DIY route, upside is that the bracelet is wonderful and you might never want anything else.










Next is the BM-6400 which has excellent lume that beats s Seiko Monster after 6 hours or so and can be read with dark adapted eyes past 10 hours. It's look can be altered quite a bit by changing the strap. I am on the lookout for a 2nd hand bracelet for this one. The downsides are that the lugs are not standard at 21mm and the second hand does not match up with the markers well which matters to some, but I can live with it. The accuracy is off by about 4 seconds a week if I remember correctly. At just under Â£100 new it's a steal!










Both of the above have screw down crowns and are rated to 200m WR. If I was nitpicking I would have the crystals recessed slightly in both or get the sapphire option for the AV-0031 which is available.

Tony


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Challengechappers said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi i think thay are very well made for the money i have had lots and never had any go wrong.all the best woody77.two off my favs.
> ...































hi you can model from the back case back only this one has a mod to sec hand is ment to be white . all the best woody77


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet watches there Woody, if I remember right the ana/digi has an altimeter?


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

woody77 said:


> Challengechappers said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


I think it's the red hand that really makes it look special.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i have 3 of these citizen crystron early quartz watches










with nice movements


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

diddy said:


> i have 3 of these citizen crystron early quartz watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must say what cracking watch and the movement looks mint!!!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I really like some of the Citizen models. I regularly wear my titianium SkyHawk;










And although I've not taken many pictures (just the one) I've a number of the 1481010 range (the older models);


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Citizen with Eco-Drive AND atomic capability may be a bit "high street". A Japanese vendor that sells worldwide offers the JDM Citizen Atessa Eco-Drive model ATD53-2012 with capability to receive signals from Japan, Canada, U.S., and Europe for USD1399 or GBP867.38. But unless you're a stickler for accuracy, a "regular" Eco-Drive will serve you well with usual, or better, quartz accuracy.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I love mine.










Mark


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this has come in citize wingman v1 the only i have seen i hope you like.all the best woody77.


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the face, not too keen on the bezel tbh


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Challengechappers said:


> Doesn't seem much love on here for Citizen watches


Oh yes there is


----------



## chrisCAL (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had my earlier (year or two ago) abortive rekindling of watch interest rekindled anew by this one - Ray Mears Citizen Eco-Drive. Just missed getting one on evil-bay because I took too long researching it and someone snapped it up before me.

Sapphire crystal

"Duratect" 4xharder-than-normal Titanium

One-piece monocoque case with a nice smooth back against the wrist

Eco-drive solar powered

Ah well. Maybe another will pop up eventually...


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Ive had one of these, looks very much in the style of the Omega Speedmaster.

Citizen Oxy Chronograph - 'Speedmaster'

(Ref:CT022) AN0880-57

Dimensions:

Diameter 39mm across bezel

Thickness 10mm

Lug width 20mm


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

dizz said:


> Ive had one of these, looks very much in the style of the Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> Citizen Oxy Chronograph - 'Speedmaster'
> 
> ...


That is very nice actually and I would certainly prefer it over the "trying to copy" Speedy homages.

Tony


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently acquired my first Citizen (Autozilla) and am quite impressed: build quality is high and lume is very good indeed.




























Looking at some of the other models in this thread I think I'll be seeking out some more from Citizen :thumbsup:

R


----------

